

Survey HN: Gender and Age - eeirinberg

I've always been wondering...what is the dominant gender and average age of HN contributors and readers? Comment below :)
======
ksat
Can you make a poll, like this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3786674>
. It'll make it easier for people to respond

------
osiris679
26, non-binary transgender

------
Mz
According to previous polls, most people here are male and in their 20's or
30's. I am female and my 47th birthday is coming up very soon.

------
eeirinberg
I'll start! Male and 14 years old! Could I be the youngest here??? :)

